# carb depletion and carb up for holiday



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

flying out to ibiza next friday at 6pm and have been cutting for 6 weeks to get in shape for it. abs are pretty much fully out in the mornings when dehydrated and i estimate bodyfat to be around 10-12% so not fully ripped.

planning on doing a comp next year so was thinking on doing a carb depletion/carb up and water manipulation next week for practice and find what works for me. not going to go totally mental just a mild run through it all.

currently on 150-200g carbs , 60-80g fats, 300g protein per day with an hour cardio ed. running 1ml sust pw and 100mg var ed.

thinking of doing something like this starting this monday with carb depletion training mon-thursday

monday 100g carbs, up fat intake + 8L water + dandelion root

tuesday same

wednesday 50g carbs, up fat intake + 8L water + dandelion root

thursday same

friday 400-500g of carbs starting with fruit then moving on to rice/potatoes/oats later on in the day. last bit of water 6pm just before my flight to ibiza

does that look feasible?

cheers arnold


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Enjoy your hols looking good.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers mate? how does the protocol look ive outlined?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

why dont you try 5 days depletion,if your in good nick now.

Just eat....turkey breasts..brocolli...fish oil caps 4-5 grms

and whey shakes in water,vit c etc,plus your water 8-10 L

bit extreme for a hol yes,but as you say,a good bench mark

for a show.

Eat 20-30grm of carb in the morn,oats or potato,and walk

2x daily for half an hour to maximise depletion.

on fri morn,start eating a baked pot every hour till

11pm keep the water going in.

OH yes,dont train through this process,just stay at

home and relax.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

how much AI are you running? you might have trouble getting rock hard with all the estrogen floating about in there.

letro would be nice but you have to remember crushing your E might make you feel like ****e and having no sex drive is not something you want going to ibiza.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

mal said:


> why dont you try 5 days depletion,if your in good nick now.
> 
> Just eat....turkey breasts..brocolli...fish oil caps 4-5 grms
> 
> ...


i like it mal sounds like a plan  when you say 4-5grams fish oil cap is that with every meal?



SteamRod said:


> how much AI are you running? you might have trouble getting rock hard with all the estrogen floating about in there.
> 
> letro would be nice but you have to remember crushing your E might make you feel like ****e and having no sex drive is not something you want going to ibiza.


im only running 250mg sust per week with the anavar so there shouldnt be too much estrogen, besides that im running 12.5mg aromasin eod with 100mg proviron ed with a tight low carb diet and plenty of water so shouldnt be that bad. and i totally agree with the sex drive part  thats where the proviron comes into play lol.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

arnold84 said:


> im only running 250mg sust per week with the anavar so there shouldnt be too much estrogen, besides that im running 12.5mg aromasin eod with 100mg proviron ed with a tight low carb diet and plenty of water so shouldnt be that bad. and i totally agree with the sex drive part  thats where the proviron comes into play lol.


Sound I thought you were still on a gram. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good in the avi pic mate, make sure you get some sun on that face like, bit white


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude. Looking decent in your avi. And that AINT 10-12% bf. More like 6-8%.

Very well done.

As far as carb up goes, i dont think youre goign to Ibizia to sunbathe, not drink and not take "other" recreational substances lol

Youve got into good condition. I would say to just indulge a bit. Youre lean enough such that some extravagent eating may actually bring out your vascularity and pump you up well IMO

When i have my cheat meals on a friday evening i find that im veinier than ever!

Enjoy your hol


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

hsmann87 thanks man, my profile piccy is from year before last at the end of a rebound cycle. carrying alittle more bodyfat than my avi pic but not much, just want to practice the whole carb depletion/ carb up thing as ive never done it before and to see if it makes a difference. but yes plenty of sun, sand, sea, drink and woman


----------

